# General power of attorney



## luchy591

Esta é a primeira vez que vou traduzir um documento oficial, assim que estarei pedindo muita ajuda e uma delas é esta General Power of Attorney. Eu a traduzi como "Procuraçao", está bem assim?  Obrigada


----------



## Ishimimoto

_Power of Attorney_ would be _Procuração_, I believe that _General Power of Attorney_ should be *Procuração Geral*.


----------



## coolbrowne

Na verdade, sua proposta estava correta.  *Não se traduz* o adjetivo "General" porque o caso contrário é que precisa ser qualificado:
Specific Power of Attorney = Procuração Específica​Os poderes (gerais) vão ser estabelecidos no corpo do documento. Uma coisa, porém: é comum escrever
Procuração *Bastante* que faz Fulano...​Na verdade, não significa nada, mas é tradição.


----------



## anaczz

Pelas minutas desse tipo de procuração que encontrei na rede, me pareceu que equivale à que no Brasil é chamada "Procuração de plenos/amplos poderes".
Um exemplo:
"This power and authority shall authorize my Agent to manage and conduct *all *of my  affairs and to exercise *all *of my legal rights and powers, including *all *rights and powers that I  may acquire in the future. My Agent's powers *shall include, but not be limited to*, the  power to:..."


----------



## luchy591

Obrigada a todos, sua ajuda me é muito valiosa.


----------



## Ishimimoto

Na verdade a expressão _Procuração Geral_ existe em Português com toda a certeza, no entanto não o posso afirmar para _Procuração Específica_, visto que nunca ouvi a expressão. Talvez essa expressão seja usada apenas no Português do Brasil.


----------



## coolbrowne

Bem pensado 


Ishimimoto said:


> Talvez essa expressão seja usada apenas no Português do Brasil.


O país de destino é essencial. Utilizamos o mesmo idioma mas certos usos (incluindo expressões técnicas) variam.


----------



## Carfer

Se _'general power of attorney' _é o cabeçalho do documento, creio que basta, efectivamente, traduzir apenas por '_procuração_' uma vez que a natureza dos poderes será definida pelo texto do instrumento. De resto, como a procuração pode conter poderes de diversa índole, quando tal sucede o cabeçalho ficaria um pouco complicado, mas, se contiver só poderes gerais de administração, também não me parece que seja errado designá-la por _'procuração geral'_, termo que no Brasil me parece ser de uso corrente, visto que até o encontro em sites oficiais (vide, por exemplo, https://gestao.abe.mre.gov.br/mundo/africa/zambia/lusaca/servicos/procuracoes/). 
Em Portugal, uma procuração com os poderes indicados no post da anaczz designa-se por _'procuração com poderes gerais de administração civil'_. Quando os poderes conferidos pela procuração são específicos para a prática de determinados actos designa-se por _'procuração com_ _poderes especiais'._ Mas essas são, digamos, designações da doutrina e da prática que não têm propriamente que ver com o cabeçalho, que aliás, pode até nem ser colocado porque a procuração não é menos válida por causa disso.


----------



## Macunaíma

Concordo com o Carfer que *procuração* basta para um cabeçalho, já que os poderes estão definidos no texto. Quando o texto não especifica limites para o exercício da procuração, porém, o mais comum no Brasil seria se referir a ele como *procuração com plenos poderes*. *Procuração geral* é uma forma perfeitamente compreensível de dizer o mesmo, só é menos usada.


----------



## luchy591

Muito obrigada pela explicaçao


----------



## QuintanaDS

Hello, everyone! I searched on the forums for threads about the Brazilian legal expression "bastante procurador", and I couldn't find a direct translation - if there is one - of the term in English (though there a few in Spanish). Would it be something like "empowered attorney", perhaps? Could anyone please help me?


----------



## uchi.m

Olá, seja bem-vindo(a) ao fórum de português  _
Procurador _não é proxy em inglês? Pode não ser necessariamente um advogado.


----------



## QuintanaDS

Muito obrigado! 
Hum, bem pensado. Eu sei que "attorney" pode ser usado de forma genérica como "one who is legally appointed to transact business on another's behalf" (definição do Merriam-Webster Online), mas "proxy" realmente é mais específico para essa idéia de "procurador". Por outro lado, acabei encontrando o termo "attorney-in-fact" que parece ser a tradução mais direta do conceito.
Alguém tem alguma sugestão sobre qual seria o melhor termo?


----------



## QuintanaDS

Er... Por que o tópico que abri foi juntado a este, considerando que os dois falam de coisas diferentes?


----------



## Carfer

QuintanaDS said:


> Muito obrigado!
> Hum, bem pensado. Eu sei que "attorney" pode ser usado de forma genérica como "one who is legally appointed to transact business on another's behalf" (definição do Merriam-Webster Online), mas "proxy" realmente é mais específico para essa idéia de "procurador". Por outro lado, acabei encontrando o termo "attorney-in-fact" que parece ser a tradução mais direta do conceito.
> Alguém tem alguma sugestão sobre qual seria o melhor termo?



Não sei se concordo consigo. Preferiria 'a_ttorney'._ A terminologia varia muito de país para país e, dentro de cada um, de estado para estado, quando existem. Sem mais precisões, '_attorney'_ seria o termo que escolheria porque é o mais abrangente. O _'bastante procurador_' (*) tanto pode corresponder ao _'attorney-in-fact' _nos sistemas que usam essa designação, como ao _'attorney-at-law' (_depende de o procurador ser ou não advogado e a procuração se destinar a fins judiciais), sendo que o simples '_attorney' _pode englobar os dois, os procuradores comuns e os procuradores judiciais, os _'attorney-at-law'_, que, para nós, são os advogado). '_Proxy_', sendo igualmente alguém autorizado a agir ou falar em nome de outrem, pode também significar o instrumento que confere essa autorização, por isso é mais ambíguo (no caso de '_attorney' _a confusão não existe porque o instrumento se chama sempre _'power of attorney)'_. Costuma usar-se em relação aos representantes dos sócios ou accionistas nas assembleias gerais das sociedades ou aos títulos que lhes conferem essa qualidade. Nos casos em que a representação se destina à prática de actos jurídicos em nome e por conta do representado, parece-me que a figura do '_attorney_' é mais próxima.

(*)O '_bastante_' é, de alguma forma inútil ou redundante e corresponde mais a um uso tradicional do que a outra coisa. Noutros sistemas legais _'procurador'_ não costuma ser adjectivado. As procurações determinam em concreto que poderes são conferidos, que são obviamente os bastantes para o fim em vista.


----------



## QuintanaDS

Hum! Entendo. Muito obrigado pela excelente explicação, Carfer! 
Por um lado, preferiria traduzir de alguma forma esse "bastante", pois embora saiba que é um termo redundante, a terminologia jurídica brasileira, pelo que vejo, é MUITO redundante, então acho que termos como "attorney-at-law" e "attorney-in-fact", por exemplo, passariam bem essa idéia. Por outro, o importante é que o texto seja de fácil compreensão (dentro de seu contexto como texto jurídico, claro).


----------



## Rosane Pereira

anaczz said:


> Pelas minutas desse tipo de procuração que encontrei na rede, me pareceu que equivale à que no Brasil é chamada "Procuração de plenos/amplos poderes".
> Um exemplo:
> "This power and authority shall authorize my Agent to manage and conduct *all *of my  affairs and to exercise *all *of my legal rights and powers, including *all *rights and powers that I  may acquire in the future. My Agent's powers *shall include, but not be limited to*, the  power to:..."


Sim, no Brasil, a procuração de plenos poderes ou procuração com poderes especiais, mas no topo da procuração, usamos apenas PROCURAÇÃO. Os poderes gerais ou específicos serão determinados no corpo do instrumento de procuração. Se estivermos falando de procuração para uma ação judicial, os poderes gerais estão na Lei 13.105/2015, "_Art. 105. A procuração geral para o foro, outorgada por instrumento público ou particular assinado pela parte, habilita o advogado a praticar todos os atos do processo, *exceto* receber citação, confessar, reconhecer a procedência do pedido, transigir, desistir, renunciar ao direito sobre o qual se funda a ação, receber, dar quitação, firmar compromisso e assinar declaração de hipossuficiência econômica, que devem constar de cláusula específica_." Assim, se for incluir na procuração algo depois do *EXCETO* ou algo mais, ela será uma procuração com PODERES ESPECIAIS.


----------

